# HF sliding miter saw $84.99 coupon?



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

Has anyone seen a Harbor Freight coupon for their 10" sliding compound miter saw for $84.99? I have seen a pic of the coupon online, but dont know where it came from and i can not see the coupon code. I would like to actually obtain the coupon to buy locally to save on shipping. I know they have they 20% off coupon everywhere, i still need to pay shipping. I think the coupon expires 3/14/11, but i could not find it in any of my mailings i receive. 

Anyone see that coupon or have it? I have an older one that has lasted me many years, but is having a problem and i would like to replace. I think it is a good value for what i do. 

I have looked online at thier site, coupons, my mailings, and can not find it at that price. Yes, it was a black friday sale item, and i should have bought then i guess. But i think there is a coupon out there as well good for right now.

Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I remember the "Black Friday List", some very good deals on some already pretty good prices. Currently it looks like its on sale for $109, reg $139.00
I have collected a few HB ads/coupons of late, I'll take a look thru them when I get home tonight and see if theres one any cheaper.


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

thanks for checking. I assuming you didnt find anything. Darn. My old one is now hit or miss on working. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry to say but I went thru all the ads I have collected the past few weeks and did not see anything about a miter saw for $89.00, I do have a few 20% off coupons but unfortuneatly they cant be applied to items already on sale.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Burksee said:


> I do have a few 20% off coupons but unfortuneatly they cant be applied to items already on sale.


Yeah they can. I have bought many items that were on sale with the 20% coupon. My trailer tires were $44.99, on sale for $34.99, then I used the coupon. I bought a propane bottle filler 2 days ago it was on sale as well.


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I found a coupon online, well, actually a pic of the coupon, printed, and it worked!! Wow, much lighter than my old saw. Seems to slide nice as well as it has 2 slide bars rather than 1. Hope that helps with the slight twist i had with the old one.

Yes, the 20% works on sale items. BUT be sure to give them the 20% coupon first as they almost had to rering my entire purchase. 

Again, thanks everyone and i am good to go,,, cut some wood!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I was going off what it said on the coupon so that's great news that you can get another 20% off of the sale price! I feel a HF run coming on! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks again!


----------

